# Gorgeous websites...



## CubaMark

*60 Beautiful Examples of Websites With Full-Blown Video Backgrounds*



> _Large background images have already become an integral part of any Web design yet they’re often perceived as trivial things. In spite of this, the designers are not giving up this trend. They try their best to power up their Web pages with new elements, one of which is the video (or animated) website background._


For personal & academic reasons, I found this site – Dadaab Stories – to be a wonderfully-executed project.



(HongKiat)


----------



## crawford

That's impressive... I didn't know you could do that on Tumblr.


----------



## Gerk

Personally I think that some of those are pretty meh ... sometimes that type of a site works out, sometimes, not so much. The problem I have with a lot of them is that even though they might look good they also have a tendency to not be very functional, especially when you think in terms of accessibility, mobile access, etc.


----------



## Garry

Totally agree, those sites are beautiful to look at.


----------



## garf1108

Great find.


----------



## tompatrick

hongkiat!!!
this one is really a great site for Macs too.
Just check out some tips their..very helpful.


----------



## rgray

You'ld better be sure your target audience has the equipment to run this fast enough.... On an iPad first gen it is just painful.

Bling for the sake of bling, IMHO....


----------



## groovetube

I did a big site that used html5 video backgrounds, (I can post the js for anyone who wants it we used an open source file)

We ended up pulling it after finally convincing the client it wasn't a great idea.

They're ok for boutique type sites perhaps, but not great for general sites. Way to increase you page weights by huge numbers.


----------



## rgray

groovetube said:


> I did a big site that used html5 video backgrounds, (I can post the js for anyone who wants it we used an open source file)


Please post or send the JS. TIA


----------



## groovetube

https://github.com/sydlawrence/jquery.videoBG

this works well.


----------



## HenriHelvetica

groovetube said:


> I did a big site that used html5 video backgrounds, *(I can post the js for anyone who wants it we used an open source file)*
> 
> We ended up pulling it after finally convincing the client it wasn't a great idea.
> 
> They're ok for boutique type sites perhaps, but not great for general sites. Way to increase you page weights by huge numbers.


DING.

Would love to see that JS file.

H!


----------



## groovetube

Check my previous post for the github link.


----------



## HenriHelvetica

And... 

speaking of fresh websites, I was shows this one just a few days ago. 

Beer Camp. 

MIND BLOWN. 

I can't wait til i get that slick with the coding. This totally excites me.


----------



## HenriHelvetica

groovetube said:


> Check my previous post for be github.


duh. my bad. 

i saw right right after. THX. 

H!


----------



## CubaMark

HenriHelvetica said:


> Beer Camp.
> 
> MIND BLOWN.
> 
> I can't wait til i get that slick with the coding. This totally excites me.


I think the effect is interesting (after I figured it out) but the implementation could be a bit less messy, eh?


----------



## HenriHelvetica

CubaMark said:


> I think the effect is interesting (after I figured it out) but the implementation could be a bit less messy, eh?


Ya. Didn't take too long to figure out - even from a very green coder like myself, but seeing that this seemingly dates from 2011, I see a lot of that mess due to the need for all vendor prefixes - esp back then, among other things.

I could be wrong though. 

But this gives me ideas. 

H!


----------



## CubaMark

It's reminiscent of Apple's animation when activating "Time Machine" to restore previous versions of documents... but my first impression upon seeing that page is that the square in the bottom-centre, which is the preview of the next page, was a coding error or it was a Flash animation that was "paused" (I use Click2Flash to stop Flash from loading automatically).


----------



## HenriHelvetica

CubaMark said:


> It's reminiscent of Apple's animation when activating "Time Machine" to restore previous versions of documents... but my first impression upon seeing that page is that *the square in the bottom-centre, which is the preview of the next page, was a coding error or it was a Flash animation that was "paused"* (I use Click2Flash to stop Flash from loading automatically).


You think? I though it was there to expose the following *page* and to create a tunnel effect. But I never checked. Just figured it was by design, as all the pages have it - and the 2nd last page actually points to what is the last page - which emerges right from the gap/square below


----------



## groovetube

HenriHelvetica said:


> duh. my bad.
> 
> i saw right right after. THX.
> 
> H!


np let me know how it goes.


----------



## Gerk

HenriHelvetica said:


> And...
> 
> speaking of fresh websites, I was shows this one just a few days ago.
> 
> Beer Camp.
> 
> MIND BLOWN.
> 
> I can't wait til i get that slick with the coding. This totally excites me.


Looks like crap to me. It's one of those "good ideas" that goes horribly wrong IMHO. Just look at this part of it ... looks like something that's totally broken ... or at least poorly done.


----------



## screature

Gerk said:


> Looks like crap to me. It's one of those "good ideas" that goes horribly wrong IMHO. Just look at this part of it ... looks like something that's totally broken ... or at least poorly done.


I have to agree. It looks like crap to me and is basically unreadable, really bad dev all around.


----------



## Gerk

screature said:


> I have to agree. It looks like crap to me and is basically unreadable, really bad dev all around.


I think it just goes to show that one person's awesome may be another person's crap 

Each to their own. I'm all for cool new ways to do things, but cool just for the sake of cool is well ... not cool!


----------



## Gerk

Wow ... 4 database errors before I could post this previous reply


----------



## eMacMan

Maybe it just does not like Camino but the visual effect encourages a very quick exit, and there is nothing that makes you want to explore any further.


----------



## screature

Gerk said:


> Wow ... 4 database errors before I could post this previous reply


It's been really, really bad for me today as well on Firefox on a PC.


----------



## zen.state

Bloated sites, such as these, are like web diarrhea. How pretty a site is should be irrelevant to people. It should be about good content and information. 

Eye candy is for simple brained apes. Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## HenriHelvetica

zen.state said:


> Bloated sites, such as these, are like web diarrhea. How pretty a site is should be irrelevant to people. It should be about good content and information.
> 
> Eye candy is for simple brained apes. Sorry, but it's true.


Sorry. I was in a tree, finishing my banana.

I guess we can't express interest in some code's implementation? Not going to disagree that the site is un poco messy, but I was more speaking on the application of the transition and the possibilities around that.

Good content and info is king, but can also be listed in ordered links too. How exciting.

I don't think the world should be full of Honda civics. we have plenty of those.

Feel free to post exemplary sites, and commentary so we can all learn from.


----------



## Macfury

zen.state said:


> Bloated sites, such as these, are like web diarrhea. How pretty a site is should be irrelevant to people. It should be about good content and information.
> 
> Eye candy is for simple brained apes. Sorry, but it's true.


Agreed. These sites make me want to run like hell.

Hammock juice is better sold simply.


----------



## groovetube

HenriHelvetica said:


> Sorry. I was in a tree, finishing my banana.
> 
> I guess we can't express interest in some code's implementation? Not going to disagree that the site is un poco messy, but I was more speaking on the application of the transition and the possibilities around that.
> 
> Good content and info is king, but can also be listed in ordered links too. How exciting.
> 
> I don't think the world should be full of Honda civics. we have plenty of those.
> 
> Feel free to post exemplary sites, and commentary so we can all learn from.


craigslist is a pretty sweet site I hear


----------



## screature

groovetube said:


> craigslist is a pretty sweet site I hear


:lmao:


----------



## Macfury

.


----------



## zen.state

I would use Wikipedia as a perfect example of a no fluff, all about the content site. Not ugly or pretty, and incredibly efficient. 

Basically any site that puts the content first in a minimal/tasteful manner.


----------



## Lawrence

This is way better than boring old wikipedia...

SF Dok - 360° Langstrasse Zürich

For more of the 40 Beautiful HTML5-Powered Websites For Your Inspiration

Check here: 40 Beautiful HTML5-Powered Websites For Your Inspiration


----------



## groovetube

Some really nice sites there.

I donno, some people just prefer plain bread and butter with water every day of their lives.

Me, I'll take all the best foods the world has to offer, the best wines, a great expensive bottle of scotch.

Let them have plain bread and water, I don't care :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

zen.state said:


> I would use Wikipedia as a perfect example of a no fluff, all about the content site. Not ugly or pretty, and incredibly efficient.
> 
> Basically any site that puts the content first in a minimal/tasteful manner.


Problem is, some people confuse novelty with haute design.


----------



## screature

groovetube said:


> Some really nice sites there.
> 
> *I donno, some people just prefer plain bread and butter with water every day of their lives.
> 
> Me, I'll take all the best foods the world has to offer, the best wines, a great expensive bottle of scotch.*
> 
> Let them have plain bread and water, I don't care :lmao:


The internet is not in the least comparable to wine or scotch. It doesn't get you drunk or feeling no pain. It has no taste or aroma, let alone the visceral feeling in your mouth. The only sense it can stimulate is the visual.

So based on that alone your analogy is incorrect IMO.

Then add to that, I would estimate that over 90% of web users use it for information and communication. So if a site is functional and easy to navigate that makes for good web dev. If it is also pretty and fun then that is a distinct bonus, but it cannot IMO be done at the expense of good functionality (readability etc.).

Look at Apple. Simple good basic functional design for a site that sees probably millions of hits a week. No whiz bang and FX, just what you need to know presented in a logical structure.

Personally IMO I think that those that go to the web for a "phenomenological" experience are in the minority.

I like a "pretty" site as much as the next guy and I have made plenty "pretty" sites for photographers and interior designers as that is what they need to attract their audience.

But form made at the expense of function is not good web dev IMO.

That being said if all you want is to make a pretty site that has no real function other than being beautiful then hey, that's fine too.

But your statement:



> *I donno, some people just prefer plain bread and butter with water every day of their lives.
> 
> Me, I'll take all the best foods the world has to offer, the best wines, a great expensive bottle of scotch.*


Is pretty combative and condescending to many and yet you still want to have us believe you are "reformed".


----------



## groovetube

screature said:


> The internet is not in the least comparable to wine or scotch. It doesn't get you drunk or feeling no pain. It has no taste or aroma, let alone the visceral feeling in your mouth. The only sense it can stimulate is the visual.
> 
> So based on that alone your analogy is incorrect IMO.
> 
> Then add to that, I would estimate that over 90% of web users use it for information and communication. So if a site is functional and easy to navigate that makes for good web dev. If it is also pretty and fun then that is a distinct bonus, but it cannot IMO be done at the expense of good functionality (readability etc.).
> 
> Look at Apple. Simple good basic functional design for a site that sees probably millions of hits a week. No whiz bang and FX, just what you need to know presented in a logical structure.
> 
> Personally IMO I think that those that go to the web for a "phenomenological" experience are in the minority.
> 
> I like a "pretty" site as much as the next guy and I have made plenty "pretty" sites for photographers and interior designers as that is what they need to attract their audience.
> 
> But form made at the expense of function is not good web dev IMO.
> 
> That being said if all you want is to make a pretty site that has no real function other than being beautiful then hey, that's fine too.
> 
> But your statement:
> 
> 
> 
> Is pretty combative and condescending to many and yet you still want to have us believe you are "reformed".


you really like to take people's statements, and announce they're 'incorrect'. The forum is almost littered with them, do you have a template for this or something?

First of all, you need to read back in the thread to get the context of what I posted. If you did, you might figure out, that I really am not comparing the web to scotch, not in the literal sense, give me a break.

I've run a successful web shop for about 14 years now, and anyone who goes on about 'only making pretty sites' simply doesn't understand the business really. I try to make all of my sites 'pretty', as much as possible, but typically about 75% of my sites are focused more on functionality and based around dynamic content than the more artistic sites I get to do. When flash was king, I built many feantastic UXs that was nothing like the annoying flash stuff, I focused heavily on functionality, and the presentation of content without the annoying crap I've seen a lot of on the web. That same concept is what I practice regardless of whether I use AS3, javascript, PHP, or plain HTML. These days, the main tech I use, is wordpress.

The mark of a good web guy is one who understands when to go for interesting UX and when to tone it down and focus on content more. Even better, is one who can build a great UX, while maintaining excellent functionality and focus on content. It happens to be what I'm known for.

The thread became combative before my post, it was simply mocking the idea that the only good site is a simple content based on. It was sarcasm, and one based on many years of successful business experience.


----------



## HenriHelvetica

Lawrence said:


> This is way better than boring old wikipedia...
> 
> SF Dok - 360° Langstrasse Zürich
> 
> [/url]


Lord. Thx for this. 

H!


----------



## zen.state

groovetube said:


> Some really nice sites there.
> 
> I donno, some people just prefer plain bread and butter with water every day of their lives.
> 
> Me, I'll take all the best foods the world has to offer, the best wines, a great expensive bottle of scotch.
> 
> Let them have plain bread and water, I don't care :lmao:


You seem so eager to share your primitive/devolved thoughts all the time. You lack shame and self awareness. 

You must be used to being heard in a crowd of idiots if you think your input is valuable.


----------



## FeXL

zen.state said:


> You seem so eager to share your primitive/devolved thoughts all the time. You lack shame and self awareness.
> 
> You must be used to being heard in a crowd of idiots if you think your input is valuable.


:clap:


----------



## groovetube

welcome to the new ehmac!

Where if you're a bored loser, you too, can type on your keyboard, and show 'em!

Maybe that's how the west was REALLY won! :lmao:

OH! Here come the usuals.... A FIGHT! WOO HOOO!!!! Let's go git'em! Let's turn this place into a craphole! Yeah!

ehMac, the place to find friendly helpful advice! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## zen.state

groovetube said:


> welcome to the new ehmac!
> 
> Where if you're a bored loser, you too, can type on your keyboard, and show 'em!
> 
> Maybe that's how the west was REALLY won! :lmao:


Bored loser? I'm not the one with almost 14,000 posts here. 

Again, you lack shame and self awareness. Work on that.


----------



## groovetube

zen.state said:


> Bored loser? I'm not the one with almost 14,000 posts here.
> 
> Again, you lack shame and self awareness. Work on that.


Yes, you're a bored loser. 

I saw how you attacked others the same way, Sinc, others. That's all I ever see out of you here, so, why are you here?

right. :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Incredible.


----------



## FeXL

zen.state said:


> Again, you lack shame and self awareness. Work on that.


:clap:


----------



## Lawrence

zen.state said:


> You seem so eager to share your primitive/devolved thoughts all the time. You lack shame and self awareness.
> 
> You must be used to being heard in a crowd of idiots if you think your input is valuable.


Meh...You haven't been attacked enough to say that.


----------



## Lawrence

HenriHelvetica said:


> Lord. Thx for this.
> 
> H!


You are very welcome Henri, Enjoy


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

This one is fun, Kids might enjoy it:
THE PLANET ZERO

Some others here, But you might need to switch browsers to Google Chrome.
2011 in review: 20 sites that took 3D to the next level


----------



## polywog

Lawrence said:


> This one is fun, Kids might enjoy it:
> THE PLANET ZERO
> 
> Some others here, But you might need to switch browsers to Google Chrome.
> 2011 in review: 20 sites that took 3D to the next level


You can enable webGL in Safari, under the "Develop" menu if it's enabled. Cool finds!


----------



## Lawrence

Awesome websites:

Optical Illusions and Visual Phenomena


----------



## Lawrence

Click the image or move the sliders:

http://bestiario.org/research/eyecandy/


----------



## screature

Sorry... but why exactly is this thread in "Mac Masters"?

I really don't quite get why it should be here. 

Were these sites created on the Mac platform that couldn't be cratered on a PC?

And if so what is the "special sauce" that Apple has that no one else has?

If the intention is just to link to " Gorgeous websites..." why does it need to be here? 

I just don't get it.

It seems to me this thread belongs more appropriately in the "Everything Else" thread.


----------



## fjnmusic

Lawrence said:


> Click the image or move the sliders:
> 
> http://bestiario.org/research/eyecandy/


Cool! Reminds of that Satori screensaver.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> Sorry... but why exactly is this thread in "Mac Masters"?
> 
> I really don't quite get why it should be here.
> 
> Were these sites created on the Mac platform that couldn't be cratered on a PC?
> 
> And if so what is the "special sauce" that Apple has that no one else has?
> 
> If the intention is just to link to " Gorgeous websites..." why does it need to be here?
> 
> I just don't get it.
> 
> It seems to me this thread belongs more appropriately in the "Everything Else" thread.


Maybe YOU belong in the Everything Else thread, Screature.


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> Maybe YOU belong in the Everything Else thread, Screature.


Yeah I know I do... 

But, this thread has been here for ages and it suddenly dawned on me... why is it here?

Maybe an "Internet Masters" thread but what makes it a "Mac Masters" thread?

Personally I can't see any reason....

It's a quiet Sunday for me and so I have time to notice these things.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> Yeah I know I do...
> 
> But, this thread has been here for ages and it suddenly dawned on me... why is it here?
> 
> Maybe an "Internet Masters" thread but what makes it a "Mac Masters" thread?
> 
> Personally I can't see any reason....
> 
> It's a quiet Sunday for me and so I have time to notice these things.


Idle hands are the devil's playground. I don't really pay attention to the categories so much as the thread titles. I'm cool like that.


----------



## groovetube

I think in the beginning it was somewhat loosely around great sites and some code chat on how they're done.

It sort of got really sidetracked as things often do.


----------



## gochi123

nice....


----------

